# best thermometer for the money



## ab canuck (Dec 2, 2016)

Which is the best thermometer for the money. Ok I have been reading various posts and their are are a lot of opinions out here on these products. I have gone through a half dozen meat probes and meat thermometers, none have lasted or kept accurate, So now I am going to build a new smoker and want a good/great unit I don't have to keep replacing annually. What is the consensus on bang for buck out here?


----------



## 3montes (Dec 2, 2016)

I've gone the Maverick route long time ago and got rid of them because 1 the probes sucked and 2 I got sick of the wires running everywhere. Now I use $4 oven therms placed next to the meat on the racks for internal smoker temp and a Thermoworks Thernapen for meat temps. The Thermapen has been bullet proof for about 5 years now. The oven therms are as accurate as anything else out there and you don't have to spend $100 or more on the electronics so you can read the temp on your phone or other device.

I open the door on the smoker every 45 minutes or so to spritz or just admire the meat anyhow
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2016)

If you want a good commercial grade remote therm, then I would suggest the new Smoke from Thermoworks.

Combine that with a Thermapen or ThermoPop, and you have a great setup.

The iGril2 with 4 probes is another good choice.

Or if you don't mind spending the money the Tappeque has good reviews also.

However at some point you may want to do like 3montes & just get a couple of oven therms & a good instant read therm.

I actually have 4 of the cheap oven therms that I put in the smoker, just to see the temp differences in different areas of the smoker.

Al


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 2, 2016)

Thx, guys info is good, I will be looking into this when I get home next week. 

Another question.... Has anyone heard or used about the IQ130?? any feedback would be great.


----------



## danquixote (Dec 2, 2016)

I sprung for the CyberQ and have nothing but good things to say.  Fire / Temp is maintained in my BW G2 Chubby within +- 5 deg. throughout a 10 hr cook. If you don't desire a fan then I would go with the "Smoke" as previously memntioned. I also have the new Mk4 thermo pen which I think is still on sale at the thermoworks web site.....can't go wrong with these babys.


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 3, 2016)

That is very interesting, I will be looking that up to see what I need to do, I am looking at building a smoker or a smokehouse so all the info is appreciated. Thx.


----------

